# Wise Grandfather



## jerseyhunter (Feb 6, 2012)

WISE  GRANDFATHER

Why  Fathers and Grandfathers pass their handguns down through the family? 
An old Italian man is dying. He calls his grandson to his bedside, Guido, I wan' you lissina me.

I wan' you to take-a my chrome plated .38 revolver so you will always remember me."

"But grandpa, I really don't like guns. How about you leave me your Rolex watch instead?"

"You lissina me, boy. Somma day you gonna be runna da business, you gonna have a beautiful wife, lotsa money, a big-a home and maybe a whola lot of bambinos."

"Somma day you gonna come-a home and maybe finda you wife inna bed with another man. Whatta you gonna do then? Pointa to you watch and say, 'times up'


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 8, 2012)




----------

